# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Beckenbodentraining

## Trostberger

Hallo, mein Name ist Ed und ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich hatte im Februar meine Prostata Operation und war Ende März mit meiner AHB fertig.
Seither mache ich brav mein Beckenbodentraining. Jeden Tag 2x ca. 25 Minuten. Jetzt meine Fragen an Eure Erfahrungen,  trainiert ihr auch jeden Tag oder ist es sinnvoll auch mal einen Tag Pause einzulegen?  Ist es egal ob man im sitzen oder liegen übt? Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine größeren Erfolge. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir Tips oder Eure Erfahrungen mitteilen könntet. 
Schon mal vielen Dank.
Ed aus dem Chiemgau.

----------


## buschreiter

2x25 Minuten ist aber arg viel. Bei Überbelastung macht dieser kleine Muskel mit bekannten Auswirkungen schlapp! Ich habe in der AHB folgendes gelernt:
Muskel 10 x ca. 1 Sekunde kurz betätigen, Pause, das gleiche noch 2 mal
Danach 10 x ca. 10 Sekunden anspannen, Pause, das gleiche noch 2 mal
Vormittags und Abends jeweils die Übungen im Liegen
Wir haben mit den Physios gelernt, den Muskel bewusst anzuspannen. Das haben die erfühlt und korrigiert, bis es richtig war. An sich ist die Anspannung von der Kraft her wie ein Wimpernschlag und sollte auch beizeiten genauso unbewusst passieren. AHB Bad Wildungen 2013.

Viele Grüße

Achim

----------


## Trostberger

Danke für die Antwort. Wir hatten auf der AHB täglich 20 Min. Training. Leiter habe ich bei der Entlassung vergessen zu fragen ob man einen Tag Pause einlegen soll. Im Internet findet man so viele unterschiedliche Aussagen.

----------


## Reinhold2

Ich habe in Bad Wildungen gelernt, dass es sinnvoll ist, einen Tag Pause zu machen und den Muskel nicht zu übefordern.

----------


## Trostberger

Danke, wie oft und wie lange trainierst du?

----------


## Uronaut

> Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine größeren Erfolge.


Was mir während der AHB beim Beckenbodentraining geholfen und gut getan hat, war der Einsatz solcher o. ähnlicher Geräte
zur Stimulierung der Muskeln:
https://www.amazon.de/Promed-Beckenb...232115&sr=8-39
Üben kannst Du ständig, Du überforderst die Beckenbodenmuskulatur nicht.

Nach 3 Wochen REHA-Klinik bin ich "dicht" nach Hause gefahren.
Versuch macht kluch!

Gruß, Peter

----------


## buschreiter

> Was mir während der AHB beim Beckenbodentraining geholfen und gut getan hat, war der Einsatz solcher o. ähnlicher Geräte
> zur Stimulierung der Muskeln:
> https://www.amazon.de/Promed-Beckenb...232115&sr=8-39
> Üben kannst Du ständig, Du überforderst die Beckenbodenmuskulatur nicht.
> 
> Nach 3 Wochen REHA-Klinik bin ich "dicht" nach Hause gefahren.
> Versuch macht kluch!
> 
> Gruß, Peter


Damit hat mein Schwiegervater ganz gute Erfolge erzielt. Er hatte sich das Gerät vom Urologen verschreiben lassen.

----------


## fritz944

Hallo! Mein Urologe sagte: Beckenbodentraining ein Leben lang! Ich habe ufgehört zu üben und die Inkontinenz kam nach 3 Jahren wieder!

----------


## Reinhold2

> Was mir während der AHB beim Beckenbodentraining geholfen und gut getan hat, war der Einsatz solcher o. ähnlicher Geräte
> zur Stimulierung der Muskeln:
> https://www.amazon.de/Promed-Beckenb...232115&sr=8-39
> Üben kannst Du ständig, Du überforderst die Beckenbodenmuskulatur nicht.
> 
> Nach 3 Wochen REHA-Klinik bin ich "dicht" nach Hause gefahren.
> Versuch macht kluch!
> 
> Gruß, Peter


WAS FÜR EIN QUATSCH! 
1. Was ein Vaginaltrainer bei männlichen Usern bewirken soll, will mir nicht so klar sein. Bei der Einführung der Sonde in den Penis/Blase dürfte sich ein Platzproblem ergeben! :-))) 
2. Die Analsonde die vielleicht den Schließmuskel des Darmausgangs trainiert, ist imho bei Blasenschwäche auch nicht sehr nützlich.
R.

----------


## buschreiter

Die Analsonde soll das Training und Erspüren des Muskels erleichtern. Dafür braucht es ein ganz gutes Körpergefühl, da Krampfen wie es früher gelehrt wurde nichts bringt. Insofern...KEIN QUATSCH ;-)

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo! Mein Urologe sagte: Beckenbodentraining ein Leben lang! Ich habe ufgehört zu üben und die Inkontinenz kam nach 3 Jahren wieder!


Hallo Fritz,

das habe ich hier bereits im Forum lesen können.
Auch im Basiswissen wird es angesprochen.

Ich hatte 2013 die RPE.
In den ersten 2 Wochen war die Inkontinenz in der Nacht, und nach jedem Aufstehen etwas stärker vorhanden.
Nach ca. 3 Monaten war bei mir dann alles OK.
Bis heute musste ich nie wieder das Training absolvieren.

Eine andere Sache bereitet mir mehr Probleme.
Wenn ich den Wirkstoff Silodosin nicht gelegentlich einnehme, habe ich ein Nachtropfen, welches nur mit etwas Pressen beim Toilettengang verhindert werden kann.
Es ist selten, aber dennoch etwas nervig, weil der letzte Tropfen dann in die Hose gehen würde.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich habe auf jeder Toilette Kosmetiktücher-Boxen installiert, sodass ich den "süßen" abtrocknen kann.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Juergen73

> Ich habe in Bad Wildungen gelernt, dass es sinnvoll ist, einen Tag Pause zu machen und den Muskel nicht zu übefordern.


Mir wurde in Bad Wildungen gesagt das Beckenbodentraining nur für Frauen angesagt ist.

Daher haben wir täglich außer am Wochenende Kontinenztraining auf dem Therapieplan gehabt.

----------


## RalfDm

> Mir wurde in Bad Wildungen gesagt das Beckenbodentraining nur für Frauen angesagt ist.


So ist es. Mit Beckenbodentraining trainiert man die Beckenbodenmuskulatur. Das ist etwas für Frauen, bei denen, z. B. nach  mehreren Entbindungen, diese Muskulatur erschlafft ist und wieder gekräftigt werden muss.
Bei Männern nach RPE geht es darum, den lädierten und beleidigten _äußeren Blasenschließmuskel_ zunächst einmal zu lokalisieren (um den brauchte man sich früher nicht zu kümmern, der wusste ab dem dritten Lebensjahr selbst, was er zu tun hatte) und ihn dann vorsichtig daran zu erinnern, was sein Daseinszweck ist. Das habe ich alles in Abschnitt 6.2 des Basiswissens versucht zu erklären. Bis vor Kurzem hieß es auf dieser Seite der Krebshilfe noch fälschlich "Beckenbodentraining" (früher korrekt "Blasenschließmuskeltraining"), jetzt ebenfalls korrekt "Kontinenztraining für Männer nach Prostataentfernung". 

Ralf

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Ralf

Sag mal Ralf, so unter uns, hast Du noch die Vollmacht Beiträge zu löschen? 
Gruß
R.

----------


## RalfDm

> Sag mal Ralf, so unter uns, hast Du noch die Vollmacht Beiträge zu löschen?


Vermutlich ja, da mein Status noch nicht von "Moderator" auf "Benutzer" geändert worden ist. Ich muss Holger noch einmal daran erinnern. Ich mache ganz bestimmt keinen Gebrauch von der Vollmacht.

Ralf

----------


## Reinhold2

Ja lass Dir doch ein Löschungsrecht auf Lebenszeit einräumen: ein geiles Gefühl!
R.

----------


## daffydriver57

Hab es am Anfang auch übertrieben mit der Gymnastik, hatte dann so zusagen Muskelkater, war dann bei Physiotherapeuten der sagte mir ..du machst viel zu viel..jetzt mach ich nur jeden 2 Tag was und das nur 10 Minuten.  Bin zufrieden und hab mehr Erfolg ,wie vorher wo ich es übertrieben hatte meine OP war im Juni/22

----------


## Joachim22

Hallo. Ich habe mit diesem Gerät gute Erfahrungen gemacht (acticore.com). Nicht ganz billig, aber sehr effizient und ich kann den Erfolg in der App ablesen. Ich übe täglich ca. 10 Minuten. Das reicht aus und ich bin absolut dicht.

----------


## obelix

na, Joachim, erster Beitrag und gleich Werbung für ein Produkt!

----------


## Joachim22

Die einen sagen Werbung, die anderen Erfahrungen.
Ich habe keinen Vorteil hiervon.

----------


## obelix

Dann könntest du auch etwas mehr von dir preisgeben. 

In Foren kommt es etwas seltsam rüber wenn ein User in seinem allerersten Beitrag „nur“ ein Produkt empfiehlt.

----------


## Hartmut S

Tja Jens, hier sind wieder einige Trolle unterwegs.
Lässt sich aber oft nicht genau abgrenzen.

Der Joachim22 kann damit aber keine gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Vielleicht hat er ja noch einen Tipp, wie mein "Süßer" wieder etwas länger wird.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Zitat Ralf:



> Mit Beckenbodentraining trainiert man die Beckenbodenmuskulatur. Das ist etwas für Frauen, bei denen, z. B. nach mehreren Entbindungen, diese Muskulatur erschlafft ist und wieder gekräftigt werden muss.
> Bei Männern nach RPE geht es darum, den lädierten und beleidigten _äußeren Blasenschließmuskel zunächst einmal zu lokalisieren (um den brauchte man sich früher nicht zu kümmern, der wusste ab dem dritten Lebensjahr selbst, was er zu tun hatte) und ihn dann vorsichtig daran zu erinnern, was sein Daseinszweck ist. Das habe ich alles in Abschnitt 6.2 des Basiswissens versucht zu erklären. Bis vor Kurzem hieß es auf dieser Seite der Krebshilfe noch fälschlich "Beckenbodentraining" (früher korrekt "Blasenschließmuskeltraining"), jetzt ebenfalls korrekt "Kontinenztraining für Männer nach Prostataentfernung".
> _


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Hi Joachim,
wenn Du hier was aus Deiner PK-Historie preisgibst, kannst Du Dich hier noch rehabilitieren. Trau Dich!
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

Hi Hartmut,
Du weisst ja, mein Lieblingsgerät ist ja das Vakuumerektionsgerät. Damit bekommst Du Deinen Süßen auf große Länge. Allerdings gibt es einige Nachteile:
1. Je länger, um so  mehr fühlt es sich nicht wirklich angenehm an
2. Es ist mehr nur so zum angucken wie etwas in einer Vitrine 
3. Vor Verlassen der Vitrine den Stauring nicht vergessen, sonst pffft...
4. Ausserhalb der Vitrine (Zylinder) und ohne Stauring tritt ein rapider Schrumpfungsprozess ein und Alles ist wieder wie vorher
5. Alles ganz schön aufwendig, also viel Technik. Für einen Maschinenbauingenieur wie mich natürlich kein Problem, aber eben nicht jedermanns Sache.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin lieber Lutz,

wenn die Sache nicht so traurig wäre, müsstest du hinter jeder aufgezählten Nummer einen  :L&auml;cheln:  setzen.
Nee, lass mal.
Wenn der normale Sex nicht mehr reicht, schenke ich Brigitte eine aufblasbare Puppe.
Da gibt es ja heute richtige gute Luxusmodelle.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Joachim22

Sorry - Ihr habt ja Recht. Gelobe Besserung und ergänze mein Profil nach und nach.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Joachim,
das ist doch schon mal ein guter Anfang, trau dich!
Ich möchte übrigens nicht nur 80 werden, sondern eher 100, trotz meiner eher schlechten Prognose.
Ich hege da auch Hoffnung auf große Fortschritte in der Medizin.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Hartmut,
es ist doch ganz normal, dass persönlicher Verlust, in diesem Fall unkomplizierte Sexualität, Traurigkeit auslöst. Ich habe in der letzten Reha gelernt, dass jeder für einen Menschen bedeutsamer Verlust (Todesfall, Trennung, Verlust wichtiger Körperteile oder -funktionen, Angst vor Leiden und zu frühem Tod, u.a.) eine Trauerphase von im Durchschnitt 2 Jahren Dauer auslöst. Es kann auch mehr oder weniger sein. Diese Phase muss man durchleben und verarbeiten, sonst ist man für den Rest seines Lebens nur noch unglücklich. 
Ich hatte bis dato gar nicht gewusst, dass z.B. eine Trennung nach langjähriger Partnerschaft genau so schlimm sein soll, wie der Todesfall eines Partners, manchmal sogar noch schlimmer. Also bei Trennung dann für beide, bei Todesfall natürlich nur für den hinterbliebenen Menschen, äh, na klar.
Mir hatten in dieser Reha zwei Menschen von ihren sehr persönlichen Gesprächen mit ihren Psychologen erzählt und dabei hatte ich das erfahren. Ich war bei dieser Reha zwar nur Begleiter meiner Frau, hatte aber viele auch sehr persönliche Gespräche mit anderen Krebsbetroffenen (Brustkrebs, Prostatakrebs, Darmkrebs, Magenkrebs, uvm.). Das hatten mir diese Menschen auch nur erzählt, nachdem ich ihnen erzählt hatte, dass Psychotherapie mir bei der Verarbeitung meiner Krebserkrankung sehr geholfen hat und immer noch hilft.
Das hat jetzt nicht so viel mit dem Thema dieses Threads zu tun, ist aber vielleicht für unsere Leser doch ganz interessant.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

> Das hat jetzt nicht so viel mit dem Thema dieses Threads zu tun, ist aber vielleicht für unsere Leser doch ganz interessant.
> Gruß
> Lutz


Moin Lutz,

es ist auch für mich interessant.
Das wird hier wohl jeder im Forum bereits in irgendeiner Art durchgemacht haben.
In den letzten Jahren hatte ich mehrere Todesfälle in der Familie. 
Alles gute Menschen die mir fehlen.

Es ist zwar nicht vergleichbar, aber als mein erster Hund starb, war ich monatelang total fertig.
Ich weiß, dass es mir später mit meinen jetzigen Hunden wieder passieren wird, falls meine Seebestattung nicht früher stattfindet.


Moin Joachim,
willkommen im Forum!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Joachim22

Hallo Lutzi007,

habe mal meine Biographie etwas ergänzt.

Danke für netten Worte. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Joachim,
das sieht ja recht gut aus bei Dir.
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du lange Zeit, am besten für immer, Ruhe hast  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------

